# The beginning of my collection, new lightophile.



## pipes (Sep 28, 2014)

Well that's it. Ive got it, the addiction is confirmed. Here is my collection so far, and Im pretty stoked about it. Small collection thus far, but Im happy. I think the trouble would be to not go too fast too soon. Still a lot more to learn.

It doesn't look like it from this pic, just how it came out, but I did line up the backs with a box. The backs are all lined up so it shows the accurate length difference. Optical illusion at the rear, they are lined up.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum & we are here to help! 

Read around here. There is tons of info and its fun to learn. You have a great start. So which of the three do you like the most? Which do you use the most? And of course why?

Sounds strange, but the lights I like the most, get used the least! Strange affliction we have!


----------



## pipes (Sep 28, 2014)

Ive had the streamlight about a month, the fenix about 2 weeks, and the nitecore came in today, a Sunday delivery by UPS.. I found that very interesting! I don't really use them that much right now, and to be honest they probably wont be used extremely often. The one I will most likely use most is the nitecore due to its rechargeability since I do not have a charger for the 18650 at the moment.


----------



## blah9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Awesome lights! I hope they give you many years of dependable service!


----------



## magellan (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Pipes,

Those are great lights and a great start on your collection.

I'm relatively new to the CPF but not to collecting, as I go back to the original Maglites 40 years ago.

My personal advice is to figure out what kind of light you like and concentrate on building up a collection on that. For me it's small custom and production miniature and "pocket" lights (i.e., smaller than AA in alkaline or NiMH or CR123A in lithium ion--such as AAA and CR2, 14250, 10180, 10280, lights, etc.). For others it might be Surefires, tactical lights, big throwers, or whatever. 

For example a recent casual search I did on CR123A and RCR123A lights turned up over 90 different lights. There's so much out there now that you can't collect everything unless you have a practically unlimited budget (which some members here just about have). But I have a focus area I like and then I "sample" the other categories. That works for me and ensures I remain married and am only spending tens of thousands of dollars and not hundreds of thousands. What can I say. It's better than getting into drugs or expensive hookers.


----------



## greenadam29 (Jan 15, 2015)

I just got into the hobby myself. Really want to get into the smaller lights as well. Have a Ready Made prometheus with a shorty tube for 18350. Looking to score something much more extravagant soon! The cost of a hobby like this is not too bad. To me its like comparing one new light to two nights of clubbing in the city. For me a balance of the two must be made


----------

